# Take Me To Paradise



## vikramkr

Hello:

Can someone give me an Arabic translation of the sentence "Take me to paradise"?

Thanks,

Vikram


----------



## Josh_

Hello vikram,

It could be either:

*خذني للجنة
*khuthni lil-janna ('th' pronounced like in '*th*at')*


خذني للفردوس
*khuthni lil-firdaws (rhymes with mouse)


----------



## linguist786

Would it not be:

خذني إلى الجنة

?


----------



## cherine

Yes Mohammed, your version is as good as Josh's


----------



## abusaf

معذرةً على الإزعاج ولكن

Doesnt the word الفردوس rhyme more with "rose" than with "mouse"?​


----------



## cherine

No Abusaf, it's firdaws فِرْدَوْس (see in the Qur'an). The pronounciation that rhyme with rose firdos/fardos is colloquial.


----------



## kifaru

I'm not trying to joke by staying on the animal theme but it always sounds more like it rhymes with a mix between "goose"  an "mouse" to me.


----------



## elroy

It sounds like "mouse" in Canadian! 

By the way, I prefer إلى to لـ:

خذني إلى الفردوس (speaking to a male)
خذيني إلى الفردوس (speaking to a female)


----------



## Josh_

My use of لـ was probably my colloquial creeping into my MSA yet again (the bane of my existence).  إلى probably is better in MSA.  If I were to say it in Egyptian colloquial I would say "khudni lil-ganna."


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic it would be "khudi *3al*-janne/fardoos."


----------



## vikramkr

elroy said:


> It sounds like "mouse" in Canadian!
> 
> By the way, I prefer ??? to ??:
> 
> ???? ??? ??????? (speaking to a male)
> ????? ??? ??????? (speaking to a female)



Thanks elroy


----------



## MohamedM

الفردوس is a type of a paradise (جنات الفردوس نزلاsee ) ... while paradise is a generic which means جنة  so the first translation of Josh's is the right one ... 
I think ...


----------



## linguist786

Yes, I think "jannatu 'l-firdaws" is the "highest stage" (ad-darajatu 'l-uulaa) in Paradise.


----------



## elroy

I think that depends on the religion.  

جنة is a specifically Islamic term, whereas فردوس is a more generic translation of "Paradise."


----------



## cherine

Really ? I thought it's فردوس that's more related to religion (either Islam or Christianity), whereas جنة is more common, or, if I may express it this way, religiously-neutral.
What I know is that firdaws is not as commonly used as janna(h) (ganna, in Egyptian Arabic).


----------



## elroy

We do not use the word جنة in Christianity, whereas the word فردوس appears in the (Arabic translation of) the Bible.


----------



## cherine

Exactly  This is why I said that فردوس is the "religious" term, while جنة is more common.
We can compare an amazingly beautiful place to a جنة but it's rarely compared to فردوس.


----------



## elroy

We are talking past each other. 

فردوس exists in both Islam and Christianity (with different meanings, perhaps, in the religious context) and is therefore used by Moslems and Christians.

جنة exists only in Islam (and not in Christianity) and is therefore not (generally) used by Christians.

That's why I think فردوس is a more "neutral" term in the sense that it is not strictly related to one religion.  Besides, it is etymologically closer to "Paradise."

I concede, though, that جنة is more common than فردوس, but not among Christians - frankly, we don't really use either in everyday speech.   To me, جنة is one of the terms - or maybe _the_ term - used for "Heaven" in Islam, whereas in Christianity we use other terms. 

I don't know if I made myself clearer, but I tried.


----------



## MohamedM

Great .. I like these discussions ... 

Has anyone wondered about the absence of the relevant Arabic wikipedia articles on جنة فردوس نعيم  ... you better start working ! 

I can do seeds for you ... i wonder how thier respective 'Discussion' pages will look like ... they will be hot 

Anyway, you are confusing vikram... be nice ..

Vikram .. choose either one ... when you know better you can differntiate between them and choose the term you like ... and to add to the list 

خذنى لمكان السعادة


----------



## vikramkr

Thanks Josh, elroy, cherine, and MohamedM, and sorry for confusing you all


----------



## Beate

Hello,

I think that the word "firdaus" is the arabic word for "paradise". It is in fact from a mere linguistic point of view very close f/p  r d s

And I thought "djanna" ist just another word for "garden" such als "djenina" for example?

Bye Beate


----------



## elroy

Beate said:


> And I thought "djanna" ist just another word for "garden" such als "djenina" for example?


 It can be, but it has that other meaning as well.


----------



## Josh_

Yes, جنة can mean garden, but it seems to me (maybe I'm wrong) that there is the connotation of paradise there, a paradisaical garden -- a garden that is so lush and beautiful that it seems like paradise. 

جنة عدن
The garden of Eden


----------



## Beate

Hello,

yes, of course, in the Qur'an the word "djanna" stands for paradise. I was talking about the etymology of the word.

Bye Beate


----------



## cherine

Beate said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes, of course, in the Qur'an the word "djanna" stands for paradise.


And it also stands for garden. 

Edit :
Here's a very interesting definition from Lisaan al-3arab :


> والجَنَّةُ: الحَديقةُ ذات الشجر والنخل، وجمعها جِنان، وفيها تخصيص، ويقال للنخل وغيرها. وقال أَبو علي في التذكرة: لا تكون الجَنَّة في كلام العرب إلا وفيها نخلٌ وعنبٌ، فإن لم يكن فيها ذلك وكانت ذات شجر فهي حديقة وليست بجَنَّةٍ، وقد ورد ذكرُ الجَنَّة في القرآن العزيز والحديث الكريم في غير موضع.
> والجَنَّةُ: هي دارُ النعيم في الدار الآخرة، من الاجْتنان، وهو السَّتْر لتَكاثُفِ أَشْجارِها وتظليلها بالتِفافِ أغصانِها


Sorry if this looks a bit difficult, but it says that "janna" is the garden with trees and palms, and that a garden without these is 7diiqa. And also says that jabba is paradise, in the afterlife.


----------



## Beate

Hello Cherine,

this is really interesting.
In tunisian dialect the word "jnina" refers to the vegetable garden only. 

Bye Beate


----------



## cute angel

_خذني الى الجنة _
_او خذيني الى الجنة للمؤنث_
_take meto heaven_
_خذني للفردوس_
_خذيني للفردوس_


----------

